# Royal Pacific Resort Club Lounge Photos



## Pink Flamingo

OK - here's my first attempt at posting photos.  Hopefully I'll get this right.  

If anyone else has some good photos, please add them to this thread.  Some of mine didn't turn out all that great.

Breakfast - pasteries & croissants






[/IMG]


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Breakfast - bagels & assorted slices of bread (in the basket you can't see in), butter, cream cheese, & jellies


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Breakfast - yogurt, granola, dried fruit


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Breakfast - fresh fruit, assorted cereals (sorry for the blurry pic, but it's the only one I have of this - must have still been half asleep when I took it)


----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Laurabearz

YAY!!! You figured it out!! Once you get the hang of it, it's not so hard. 

Great Photos! That looks like quite the spread for breakfast offerings! I am excited!!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Laurabearz said:


> YAY!!! You figured it out!! Once you get the hang of it, it's not so hard.



Yeah - I'm so proud of myself .

Breakfast was great.  I don't think I got any pics (or if I did, I haven't stumbled across them yet) of the hot cinnamon rolls or the oatmeal, but they had that as well.  They also had an assortment of mini muffins most mornings. 

I'll post some pics from the snacks/sweet treats/evening offerings when I have some more time.


----------



## Laurabearz

Pink Flamingo said:


> Yeah - I'm so proud of myself .
> 
> Breakfast was great.  I don't think I got any pics (or if I did, I haven't stumbled across them yet) of the hot cinnamon rolls or the oatmeal, but they had that as well.  They also had an assortment of mini muffins most mornings.
> 
> I'll post some pics from the snacks/sweet treats/evening offerings when I have some more time.



Wow I really am amazed at just how much they have for breakfast!  That's one meal a day we dont have to worry about!


----------



## ADP

Thanks for the photos.  It looks like they provide a nice breakfast offering in the lounge.


----------



## DianaNS

great photos.  we arrive for a seven night club stay aug 1st.
each evening is the food the same or do they mix it up.  are they on a schedule like at the hard rock  ie  monday italian night   tuesday mexican etc
just wondering what to expect each evening.
thanks


----------



## Pink Flamingo

DianaNS said:


> each evening is the food the same or do they mix it up.  are they on a schedule like at the hard rock  ie  monday italian night   tuesday mexican etc



Each evening the food is different.  Not really themed (ie Italian, Mexican, etc), but the main dishes were different each night.  Things that I can remember that we had were chicken dishes, a pork tenderloin dish, a thin sliced beef dish, & a pasta (tortellini) dish. 

They had veggies & dip, cheese & crackers, & tortilla chips & salsa every night.  They also had some sort of past & veggie dish each night.  For the kids there were alway peanut butter & jelly sandwiches.  Of course DS is allergic to peanuts, so he lived off the cheese & crackers.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Laurabearz said:


> Wow I really am amazed at just how much they have for breakfast!  That's one meal a day we dont have to worry about!



No - you won't have to worry about breakfast at all.  They had quite the spread each day.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Here's a pic from my plate one night at dinner


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Evening Sweet Treat


----------



## Pink Flamingo

More evening sweet treats


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Still more evening sweet treats


----------



## Laurabearz

omg DROOL!!!!

Do you recall what time they put the dinner and sweets out?

Thanks!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Laurabearz said:


> Do you recall what time they put the dinner and sweets out?



Yep - here are the times:

Lounge Hours - 6:30 am - 10 pm

Continental Breakfast - 7-10:30 am
Afternoon Snacks - 12:00-4:30 pm
Evening Relaxation (Dinner) - 5-7 pm
Something Sweet - 8-9:30 pm

They had sodas, coffee, hot tea, and water out all day.  For bottles water we just had to ask.


----------



## Laurabearz

Pink Flamingo said:


> Yep - here are the times:
> 
> Lounge Hours - 6:30 am - 10 pm
> 
> Continental Breakfast - 7-10:30 am
> Afternoon Snacks - 12:00-4:30 pm
> Evening Relaxation (Dinner) - 5-7 pm
> Something Sweet - 8-9:30 pm
> 
> They had sodas, coffee, hot tea, and water out all day.  For bottles water we just had to ask.



Awesome Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!

Did you happen to take pics of the snacks and dinner offerings? If not no biggy


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Laurabearz said:


> Did you happen to take pics of the snacks and dinner offerings? If not no biggy



I did, but I can't find them on my computer or memory cards - it's driving me crazy because I took tons of pictures.  As soon as I find them I'll post them.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks so much for posting all these photos. The food looks yummy.  We're staying club level in August and now I can't wait! 
I'm travelling with my three teenage sons with big appetites - is it OK do you think if they go up for more after a first plateful? Don't want to be too greedy and possibly deprive others of their breakfasts!


----------



## Laurabearz

Pink Flamingo said:


> I did, but I can't find them on my computer or memory cards - it's driving me crazy because I took tons of pictures.  As soon as I find them I'll post them.


----------



## macraven

when i stayed at club level, i went more than a few times for the grub.....

there are no restrictions on what you take and how many times you frequent the food.

bottled water is issued by request now.


----------



## ADP

Wow!  Thank you soooo much for posting all of these great pictures!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

macraven said:


> when i stayed at club level, i went more than a few times for the grub.....



Yep - my DH & DS's always went back for more.  They had plenty of food & when it started to get low they would put more out.


----------



## Bluer101

I should find out when we check in on Friday how much more is it to upgrade to club. Does You First help with the price?


----------



## Laurabearz

Bluer101 said:


> I should find out when we check in on Friday how much more is it to upgrade to club. Does You First help with the price?



It never hurts to ask how much an upgrade runs at check in. Can you price out club level online? I know for my dates later in the month they seem to be sold out of club rooms.

Now I wonder if there is a way to upgrade to a larger room on club level or are standard rooms all that is to be had?


----------



## Bluer101

Laurabearz said:


> It never hurts to ask how much an upgrade runs at check in. Can you price out club level online? I know for my dates later in the month they seem to be sold out of club rooms.
> 
> Now I wonder if there is a way to upgrade to a larger room on club level or are standard rooms all that is to be had?



I just checked and there is rooms, I'm just looking for some type of upgrade at check in with You First Blue, even if its a little more $$$$. This visit will also give me Gold status after this with there rapid Gold upgrade they are offering. From there website:

Already a YouFirst member with Member- or Blue-level status? Stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll ALSO be fast-tracked to Gold membership status! For reservations, click on a destination below or call 866-563-9792 and mention the Taking Care of Business promotion.


----------



## Laurabearz

Gee I wish they had a fast track to platinum lol


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Bluer101 said:


> I should find out when we check in on Friday how much more is it to upgrade to club. Does You First help with the price?



They offered an upgrade to my parents who had not booked club level - the cost was $100 per night.


----------



## dogodisney

I just found this thread. 

Pink Flamingo..... Thank you for posting the pics. I had posted a little while ago asking aboout RPR club level. This has answered many of my questions. 
Everything looks really good.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Well - I finally found more of my club lounge photos - better late than never!!!


----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Pink Flamingo




----------



## Laurabearz

Yay awesome!!

Have you run across anymore dinner pictures? No hurry, just wondering


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Laurabearz said:


> Have you run across anymore dinner pictures? No hurry, just wondering



No, not yet ..... & it's driving me crazy because I know I have them somewhere!!!  I'll post them as soon as I find them.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Awesome!! Thanks for the pics.  

I have the same questions as you Laurabearz.  I'm hoping that you get more info about the "standard rooms only? on Club level". 

We won't be there until Nov.  So, looking forward to your info!

Thanks! E


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Bumpin' just to see if anyone has any current pics .


----------



## dvcdisney

Thanks for posting them! 

Great photos!


----------



## Coach81

We are visiting the RPH club level this upcoming Mardi Gras.. thanks to your photos, I know we will not have to worry about food!!!!  

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Coach81 said:


> We are visiting the RPH club level this upcoming Mardi Gras.. thanks to your photos, I know we will not have to worry about food!!!!


For sure!  

It was so nice not to have to pack an extra suite case full of snacks for my pre-teen & teen sons.  They were in heaven with all the club lounge food & drink offerings.  We went the entire week without one of them saying "I'm hungry, can we get a snack?"!!!

Sure wish I was heading back as soon as you!


----------



## Coach81

Yes, we are VERY EXCITED... now if only they could get R3 up and running right!


----------



## dogodisney

Coach81 said:


> We are visiting the RPH club level this upcoming Mardi Gras.. thanks to your photos, I know we will not have to worry about food!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for this!





Coach81 said:


> Yes, we are VERY EXCITED... now if only they could get R3 up and running right!



Have a great time. You should enjoy RPR CL. We did! The staff was really nice and the resort is beautiful.


----------



## drag n' fly

CL is really going to add to the relaxation factor for us birthday girls. Thanks for posting this info everything looks great!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Just returned from our June 2010 trip & the club level food offerings were pretty much the same, so I thought I would bump this thread up for those interested.


----------



## DianaNS

we are heading out in two weeks. in march the club times had changed to evening drinks and food 430-630 is that still in place or has it gone back to 5-7


----------



## Pink Flamingo

DianaNS said:


> we are heading out in two weeks. in march the club times had changed to evening drinks and food 430-630 is that still in place or has it gone back to 5-7


It was 4:30-6:30 when we were there last week.


----------



## DisMom72

kmc....found what I was looking for   Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## kmc

no problem have a great trip


----------



## jdd

Bumping to see if anyone has any recent pics or info on the offerings lately.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

BUMP

Any more pictures?


----------



## illuminatedillusions

Thank you for the photos, it gives a good idea on what to expect when I'm over there!


----------



## peekies722

Glad I found this, I was wondering what to expect. We're planning to stay RPR CL on our 1st trip this Spring. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## incoo50

Don't need pictures but what were  the offerings for the "dinner time"


----------



## damo

incoo50 said:


> Don't need pictures but what were  the offerings for the "dinner time"



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32457831&postcount=12


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

incoo50 said:


> Don't need pictures but what were  the offerings for the "dinner time"



I have a club menu from the royal pacific. This is the evening offerings, it rotates the 5 nights through so Monday is not day 1!

Day 1: Asian 
Napa cabbage salad
Fried shrimp crackers with dipping sauces
Chicken teriyaki stir fry
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 2: Mexican
Black bean and corn salad
Corn tortilla chips with salsa
Beef and corn tortilla pie
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 3 European
Hearts of romaine salad
Grape tomato and fresh mozzarella caprese salad
Corn tortilla chips and salsa
Chicken Madeira
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 4:
Italian
Antipasto chopped salad with salami, cappicola and provolone
Parmesan focaccia
Baked rigatoni
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 5: Caribbean
Tropical fruit salad
Corn tortilla chips and salsa
Seafood paella
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies


----------



## coachyo

Bumping to see if there are any updates.  Heading in June 6.

Thanks, YO


----------



## buckeev

Bump...just because I can. 

BTW...has anyone heard from Pink lately?


----------



## MyTalula

Excited to be staying at RPR Club level this February... any new pictures from recent stays??


----------



## snoopboop

MyTalula said:


> Excited to be staying at RPR Club level this February... any new pictures from recent stays??


We'll be there in November. I'll be sure to come back here to post photos!


----------



## Ruth B

Hi all,
Not sure if this is the right thread to post question on? Sorry if not. 
We are staying at RPR CL in October 2016, traveling with our 2 children and would normally order some snacks/ drinks to take into the park. Do I need to do this with CL or are there drinks/ snacks that you can take out( is this allowed?)

If not- do you know if RPR will accept and keep delivery as can't find anything on there site about it.
Many thanks
Ruth


----------



## schumigirl

MyTalula said:


> Excited to be staying at RPR Club level this February... any new pictures from recent stays??



Well, it`ll be changed by time you get there but just to give you an idea........we only came home a week ago.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Well, it`ll be changed by time you get there but just to give you an idea........we only came home a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 128443
> 
> View attachment 128445
> 
> View attachment 128447
> 
> View attachment 128448



There is a crazy guy photo bombing your 2nd picture.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> There is a crazy guy photo bombing your 2nd picture.



Lol.........yeah must stop him doing that...........


----------



## amy1994

Does anyone know if you can go to the club breakfast when you check in? We are doing a split stay at CB and RPR and so will be checking in at RPR early in the morning to get our EPs. I know our room won't be ready but it would be great to hit up the breakfast with our 3 hungry children before heading to the parks!


----------



## schumigirl

It usually opens at 7am till 10am for breakfast, so if you`ve checked in even if your room is not ready, you will have the Club Access key for the elevator, so you should be good to go........


----------



## Pally

We will be checking in early and it is our plan to hit up the breakfast before we go to the parks.


----------



## crazylady

You can take food and drinks out of the club but the majority of the food is not packaged so it would not be practical to take it to the parks as snacks.  We usually just grabbed some water on our way to the park.


----------



## MyTalula

schumigirl said:


> Well, it`ll be changed by time you get there but just to give you an idea........we only came home a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 128443
> 
> View attachment 128445
> 
> View attachment 128447
> 
> View attachment 128448


 
 Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## twinklebug

It's official, Disney prices and crowds have just pushed us offsite. Just booked RP club for May 2016 - I was more concerned about the seating areas being reasonably spread out than anything. Good to hear they have bottled water upon request as I live on it in FL and did not want to stop at a store.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Curious if anyone knows the current evening appetizers and dessert offerings. Think we are going to book. RPR  CL for August. 

We have stayed HRH CL previously - any comparisons?

Thanks!


----------

